# Looking For Fishing Guides Good $$



## gamskijh (Aug 24, 2006)

I cant believe there are no fishing guides out there looking for extra work. Call us if you have experience at float fishing and walk and wade trips. Glenn


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey Glenn. Where? When? Call what number?


----------



## brendar7639 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello !
I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy !


----------

